# Indi's little blue boy



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Hard to believe this little chaps nearly four weeks. He's a little purr machine


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_wub::001_wub: you really shouldn't show us these kittens, they are so scrummy it makes me want even more


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

You've got to live up to your name :smile:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh my :001_wub: What a stunning little boy ..... adorable


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

tylow said:


> You've got to live up to your name :smile:


i already have 14 + flossy and 6 kittens which will be rehomed - then i'm having one of Catcoonz kittens too. wonder if i could get away with adding more
think i need to win the lottery first and buy a house with far more land to it


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh my, how gorgeous, think im in love, so so pretty, i want a colourpoint with blue eyes now !!!......_


----------



## amy2512 (Sep 24, 2013)

So adorable and fluffy


----------



## AtticusRavel (Sep 8, 2013)

He's massively cute :001_wub: !!!

Atticus' pedigree name is Ragaddict Little Boy Blue


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks  We're going with the theme of Scottish Champions with this litter so this little chap will be Murray Magic


----------



## Danielmorgan (May 31, 2013)

lovely baby cat .. keep it in well care


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks. He's going to the most wonderful home when he's old enough.


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

he's soo pretty 
makes me want a house full of cats, no chance he says


----------

